# A joke for the ladies



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

A couple, both in their sixties were sat watching TV when a fairy appeared and said

"I will grant each of you a wish"

The lady thought for a moment and said, "I would love to travel the world the world with my husband", and moments later, two tickets for a round the world cruise appeared. 

"now for you sir" said the fairy.

"Easy" said the hubby. "I want a wife thirty years younger than me"

Seconds later the husband was transformed into a 90 year old man. The wife remained at 60.

The fairy said "men need to remember, men can be XXXXXXXX but fairies are women too!

Rapide561


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

What does the XXXXXXXX mean. Sorry to be a pain but is it a password or am I having another senior moment.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it might be b*st*rds. But you can put in your own description of men, if you like :wink: 

Perhaps "smart, intelligent, underrated, and all round good eggs" might fit?

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If all fairies are women how are fairies made. 8O Where for e.g. are P&O Fairies built.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI 

just checked with Shona and she would be very upset if a Fairy made me 75. :lol: The Lady Fairy was probably multi tasking at the time and had not thought of that :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fairies*

Hi Pusser

Are P & O Fairies the same as North Sea Fairies!

Rapide561


----------

